# Can I reheat shrimp?



## simplicity

Last minute shopping.  I want some warm shrimp.

My choices are to cook the shrimp, which only takes a few minutes, then peel them, which can become tedious, when there are so many other things that need attention on Christmas Day.

The store will steam them for me, but I've never reheated cooked shrimp before and am afraid they'll become tough.

Can this be done?


----------



## YT2095

they can go tough yeah, but they will be safe to eat


----------



## GotGarlic

You could serve them cold, as a shrimp cocktail. Or you can buy the uncooked, frozen EZ-peel shrimp that have been mostly peeled (only the tail is still on) and deveined, cook them, and serve them as is, letting your guests remove the tail peel.


----------



## simplicity

YT,  I didn't want to hear that!    I think you're exactly right, but I'm waiting for someone to come along with a miracle idea.


----------



## simplicity

GotGarlic - I've never seen EZ-Peel shrimp before.  I don't know if my store carries them, but I'll ask.  Simple  removing the tail cuts down on a lot of work.


----------



## Uncle Bob

If you want them warm...then buy raw and cook..
Pre-cooked and chilled would be delicious. Shrimp Cocktail, Shriimp Remoulade, etc. 
Pre-cooked and re-heated...they will become over cooked. Rubbery is the term that comes to mind..

Have Fun!


----------



## simplicity

Uncle Bob, you also are right.  I wanted to avoid extra work. Sigh (LOL).  So, I'll go to the store, buy some fresh shrimp (unless I can find some EZ-Peel) and cook it at the last minute, as should be done.

I just added another bottle of wine to the list.  Keep the guests happy while I'm peeling away!


----------



## auntdot

I am confused.  You are going to peel the shrimp anyway.  So what difference does it make if they are cooked or raw?

Peel the shrimp earlier, keep them cold, and then cook.

Reheating shrimp as has been stated is going to not yield a good product.


----------



## Uncle Bob

simplicity said:


> Uncle Bob, you also are right. I wanted to avoid extra work. Sigh (LOL). So, I'll go to the store, buy some fresh shrimp (unless I can find some EZ-Peel) and cook it at the last minute, as should be done.
> 
> I just added another bottle of wine to the list. Keep the guests happy while I'm peeling away!


 
Another bottle of wine is the ticket! Pour them some wine and say, "Ok everybody in the kitchen, we gonna have a shrimp peelin party"!!!



PS...I'm serious

Merry Christmas & Have Fun!!!


----------



## Jeekinz

Use a sauce to reheat the shrimp.

Make a garlic or whatever sauce, pour it over the cooked shrimp to heat them a little.  I do the same thing with leftover meat that would turn out overcooked if reheated.  Make a scorhing hot gravy or jus and pour over the meat.


----------



## Barb L.

Jeekinz said:


> Use a sauce to reheat the shrimp.
> 
> Make a garlic or whatever sauce, pour it over the cooked shrimp to heat them a little.  I do the same thing with leftover meat that would turn out overcooked if reheated.  Make a scorhing hot gravy or jus and pour over the meat.




This is also what I do, it works - their not really cooking.  I do a butter, garlic, hot sauce mixture, we enjoy them when I buy precooked shrimp.  If not having shrimp cocktail.


----------



## simplicity

Aunt Dot - to avoid confusion, the store would remove the shells, devein them and steam them.  

If I buy them raw, the cooking only takes a few minutes, but I need to devein and peel by myself.  For twelve people, that takes time.  

Maybe I should add two bottles of wine.


----------



## *amy*

simplicity said:


> Last minute shopping. I want some warm shrimp.
> 
> My choices are to cook the shrimp, which only takes a few minutes, then peel them, which can become tedious, when there are so many other things that need attention on Christmas Day.
> 
> The store will steam them for me, but I've never reheated cooked shrimp before and am afraid they'll become tough.
> 
> Can this be done?


 
What kind of dish are you planning on making? I would not reheat cooked shrimp on it's own - unless it's part of a dish i.e. pasta, casserole or coconut shrimp. Look for frozen precooked shrimp that is sold by the bag in the freezer/frozen foods or seafood aisle. The shrimp is already cooked and shelled. Put the shrimp in a skillet w butter/oil, garlic, herbs - and you have warm shrimp in no time. Hope that helps.


----------



## YT2095

another way is to chop them finely with some spring onion garlic ginger and light soy sauce and make crispy wonton with them


----------



## Constance

Aunt Dot is right on. You don't have to cook the shrimp before you peel it. Raw shrimp is just as easy, if not easier, to peel as is cooked.

When you do have leftover cooked shrimp, you can use it to make shrimp alfredo the next day. Put the cold shrimp in the warm sauce, and remove it from the heat. Shrimp takes no time at all to heat up, and by the time you toss it with the pasta, it will be warm enough. 
I have also used leftover shrimp in rice dishes or as an addition to Zatarain's Gumbo (not homemade, but pretty darned good). Just remember not to put them in until just before serving.


----------



## Caine

You can buy cooked, frozen, peeled and deveined shrimp in the grocer's frozen seafood case, so yes, it is possible to reheat cooked shrimp.


----------



## Bilby

You should also be able to get the store just to sell them to you raw, deveined and shelled and NOT steamed.  They will only take a minute or two to cook in a pan or under the grill.  I am going to be serving butterflied tiger prawns on Boxing Day and at the moment they are sitting in their shells in the freezer uncooked.  I"m not planning on them taking me too long to do. But if something unforeseen happens, they won't be butterflied or shelled but will be put on the table with finger bowls instead!!! ;-)


----------

